# aosp



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Can someone tell me what is the latest aosp rom? 
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

villae81 said:


> Can someone tell me what is the latest aosp rom?
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Thundershed or krazykoder ics/miui

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Thundershed or krazykoder ics/miui
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


++1

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

ThunderShed 1.5

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Thundershed or krazykoder ics/miui
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


What is krazykoder ics/miui? Is this compatible with htc thunderbolt.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## friendlymonster (Sep 11, 2011)

Where does one find the untweaked "stock" version of aosp? Or is that cm7?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

Droidx0351 said:


> What is krazykoder ics/miui? Is this compatible with htc thunderbolt.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


It is compatible and you can find in the thunderbolt forum. It uses the miui base created by Droid Vicious. It also has instructions on how to run Ubuntu on top of Android. I haven't tried it yet but I has some good reviews by other users.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

friendlymonster said:


> Where does one find the untweaked "stock" version of aosp? Or is that cm7?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


CM7 or OMFGB

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

droid future said:


> It is compatible and you can find in the thunderbolt forum. It uses the miui base created by Droid Vicious. It also has instructions on how to run Ubuntu on top of Android. I haven't tried it yet but I has some good reviews by other users.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Just wondering if it has working mms.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Droidx0351 said:


> Just wondering if it has working mms.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


I doubt it

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Droidx0351 said:


> Just wondering if it has working mms.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


No mms yet, though it's being worked on ATM.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

To be blunt, Cm7 isn't untweaked stock, it's kinda-sorta close to it, but If you want the closest thing to pure AOSP you'd be looking for OMGB. (Although it hasn't been updated but, there isn't much to add.)


----------

